# Windows 2000 Setup keeps restarting



## SimonE1 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm installing Windows 2000 Professional on a Oracle VM VirtualBox Virtual Machine and every time setup gets to the "Copying files" stage, the progress bar gets all the way to the end and then the machine reboots and setup restarts. Nothing seems to get it out of this loop. Even when I eject the CD and then boot up it asks for the CD to copy files. Please help.

TIA

*SE


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never booted from a Windows 2000 CD like I have from a Windows XP CD, so I'm not sure if the *Press any key to boot from CD* command appears every time the computer restarts during the setup process.

You don't want to press any key when the computer restarts during the setup process. If you do, the setup process will start all over again.

Keep your hands off the keyboard. The command will disappear in a few seconds and the setup process will continue.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

